# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از کارشناسی مترجمی انگلیسی به ارشد mba

## Tina Rad

سلام دوستان
خواستم بپرسم الان که ترم 7 مترجمی انگلیسی هستم ، با این که علاقه به انگلیسی دارم ولی کارم جوریه که احتمالا مدیریت بیشتر به کارم بیاد
حالا نظرتون چیه؟ انگلیسیرو ادامه بدم یا mba بخونم؟ 
اگر بخوام mba بخونم، از کجا میتونم منابعش رو تهیه کنم و پیشنهادتون کلا چیه؟

----------

